

Offer HN: I will build you a working MVP for $3000 - xmpirate

Hi,<p>I will build you a working MVP for $3000. I have 3 weeks’ time at my disposal. Email me at whyrolldice@gmail.com<p>Who am I?<p>I am full stack developer with prior startup experience (sole owner, successful exit by sale, but no big figures to brag about). I have major experience working in NodeJS, AngularJS and PHP. I have worked on a lot of projects involving heavy API usage. I know how to find my way in a documentation. I know how to deploy apps on linux environments. I can work with pretty much anything (working with the stack I know will be faster, obviously). I am okay at designing. I have built some nice interfaces, but none of them are artistic.<p>I am very open to learning new technologies, if you already have something going on, on a different stack.<p>What kind of products will I prefer?<p>Products that involve new tech (bitcoin, etc) and would optionally allow me to open source some of the work and build up my GitHub profile.<p>Why am I doing this?<p>I have been freelancing on and off, for 5 years now and<p><pre><code>  - I have no projects to put in my portfolio.

  - My public GitHub profile is almost empty.
</code></pre>
I would like to do something about that.<p>Why do I have no projects to show in my portfolio?<p>Well, most of the work I have done is invisible. I have built scalable REST back-ends for mobile apps. I have built private web interfaces for large subscriber management systems. I recently built a product for someone working in a corporation. But the person abandoned the project citing financial issues and it was never launched out in the public.<p>Why is my GitHub profile empty?<p>I never felt the need to write something from scratch (thanks to the node community for such great modules) and I couldn’t open source any of my clients’ work.
======
gauravgupta
"most of the work I have done is invisible" -

1\. Yes, but you could mention the name of those mobile apps. 2\. You can ask
your clients to mention your name in humans.txt

Just my 2 cents to make your case stronger.

------
zubairq
So do you have any examples of work you have done before?

Zubair Nemcv.com

